# Lan Kabel Tester zeigt Fehler an.



## Like_a_Bozzzz (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, Ich bin gerade dabei einen Lan aanschluss im Keller einzurichten. Dazu habe ich ein Lan kabel Tester, mit dem ich im anschluss das Nezwerkkabel testen möchte. Normalerweise läuft der Kabel tester so: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 G. Und das gleichzeitig auf dem 2. teil des Testers. wenn ich aber das Kabel testen möchte zeigt mir der Tester folgendes an: Gerät 1 (mit der Batterie): 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 G. das 2. Gerät zeigt allerdings folgendes an: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8_G  die 8 und das G leuchten gleichzeitig aber nicht so hell wie die Zeilen 1-7. Jetzt habe ich mein Notebook unten Angeschlossen, und habe trotz des "Fehlers" einen Internetanschluss ( Wlan habe ich sicherheitshalber ausgemacht). Woran liegt das? Kann ich Unbesorgt surfen? Da ich ja oft und gerne computerspiele spiele ist mir ein hoher Ping und gutes internet sehr wichtig, könnte ich desswegen irgenteinen Nachteil haben, da die 8 und das G gleichzeitig geleuchtet haben?

Ich hoffe hier kennt sich jemand aus,

Lg Like_a_Bozzzz


----------



## Chinaquads (7. Oktober 2014)

Keine Ahnung, lies dir doch die Anleitung von dem Lan Tester durch und werde schlauer.

Oder mach enifach ein Internet-Speedtest und schau, wie dein Ping ist.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2014)

Pin 8 und Ground haben Kurzschluss zueinander würde ich aus der Beschreibung entnehmen. Guck mal ob eine Litze aus dem Drahtgeflecht des Schrims irgendwo mit Pin 8 in Verbindung ist. Ist auch möglich das du den Mantel zu tief eingeschnitten hast und sich an der Schnittstelle jetzt 8 und Ground berühren. Könnte auch Betonstaub in der Netzwerkdose sein.

Im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du fehlerhafte Datenpakete oder es geht nix mehr.


----------



## Toffelwurst (7. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag hat vermutlich Recht, Pin 8 und Ground, also der Schirm des Kabels haben irgendwo Kontakt.
Dass du trotzdem eine Internetverbindung hast liegt vermutlich daran, dass es dann nur eine 100MBit/s Verbindung ist. Hier werden nur Pin 1+2 und 3+6 verwendet, der Rest liegt einfach brach in der Leitung.
Solange du den "Kurzen" nicht findest wird über dieses Kabel keine 1 GBit/s Verbindung funktionieren, oder aber mit eventuellen Problemen.


----------



## Like_a_Bozzzz (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich wusste dass es an der buchse beim router liegt.  Aber konnte das problem nicht lösen.  Jetzt hab ich sie wieder raus und rein und komischerweise gehts jetzt. Und das einzige was ich noch wissen möchte ist, warum bei manchen cat 5e kabeln ein g angezeigt wird und bei manchen nicht? Bzw. Ist es besser wenn g angezeigt wird oder nicht? Also sind cat 6 kabel ohne g besser als cat 5e kabel mit g?

Lg Like_a_Bozzzz


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Oktober 2014)

G leuchtet wenn du den Schirm des Kabels mit dem Gehäuse der Netzwerkdose verbindest. Wenn du UTP Kabel ohne Schirm verwendest, dann leuchtet es logischer weise nicht. Nur SSTP oder SFTP Kabel haben einen Schirm(Drahtgeflecht oder Folie) der mit dem Gehäuse der Dose verbunden werden muss.


----------



## over-clocker (12. Oktober 2014)

Geb mal meinen vorrednern recht, 
Masseschluss zu leitung 8


----------

